# Anyone shoot a S&W M&P pistol?



## NYH1 (Feb 25, 2007)

A friend of mine just bought a new S&W M&P 40. I was checking it out last night. It seems like a really nice pistol. I was on S&W's web site and saw they make the same size pistol in 45 ACP. I think I might get one. What do you guys think of the S&W M&P pistols?


----------



## Timberchic (Feb 25, 2007)

Smith makes some quality stuff.I haven't used this particular peice,but our standard issue weapon in my department is a Smith 5906....Smith and Wesson recently discontinued this gun,but I actually bought the one I was issued,and it is very accurate and comfortable to shoot....However,since we have the option to carry a couple of others,I have been carrying a Glock for about six years,and when I'm out in plain clothes,I have a SIGP220 .45 Auto,that is by far my favorite...My suggestion(and I'm not sure how you'll take weapon advice from a woman) is that if you like the overall feel of that particular model,then I'ts worth getting,because Smith and Wesson simply does not make low quality stuff.


----------



## XJWoody (Feb 25, 2007)

Approx two weeks ago, my wife qualified on the range with one (in .40S&W) and seemed to really like it. Take that with a grain of salt, since her previous auto-pistol experience was a couple mags through a Colt Officer's ACP .45, and that was some years ago. I think she'll be getting a M&P compact .40 before too long.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 25, 2007)

*.40 S&w*

I like the .40 size, as it is larger than the 9mm and has more stopping power. It and the 10mm fit nicely between the 9mm and the .45. I am a 1911 Colt .45 auto fan myself (I have one) and I prefer the single action Glock and Colt 1911 models to the other double action automatics out there (like the S&W). Other than that it is a nice gun, and a good size for smaller hands and builds(though I do not know your wife's size!).


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 26, 2007)

i haven't shot the m&p, but I own a model 4006 in .40 and I love it. It is the same as the 5906 in 9mm. Personnaly, the next semi auto I am looking at is the ParaOrdanace LDA in .45. A friend of mine has one and I fell in love with it as soon as I held it. Just my .02.

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## 361kid (Mar 2, 2007)

My friend has a smith and wesson M&P 9mm and his dad has the .40. Pretty nice shooting pistols. Fit and finish is solid and felt more comfortable than a glock. Don't have much to compare it to because I don't shoot many pistols but it printed some respectable groups. The only complaint I have was the slide release on the 9mm was ridiculously hard. I mean you had to give it all your might to get it to release. The .40 didn't have that problem. Overall great pistol for the price, I'd get it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hired Gun (Mar 2, 2007)

No experience with the M&P. I am a firearms instructor, and armorer for the dept I work for. I can tell you we just dumped our S&W 99's about 8 months ago. Our guns had problems. My slide stop spring let go with less than 5000 rds through it. I have seen firing pins boogered up, and a host of other stuff. Our past S&W pistols Sigma 40's were also junk. We went with Glock 23's this time around and have had zero problems so far. It sucks because I am about 30 minutes from the S&W factory. That makes parts and repairs really quick. I do feel much better with a Glock in my holster, and the MP5 in the trunk provides a nice security blanket at night


----------

